# Turn Trasitioning with back foot "ruddering"



## KonVex (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello as you can see I am new to this forum. When i snowboard(goofy)i use my back foot to act like a rudder then use appropriate edge pressure to pull me around the turn. i have been boarding about 10 times this whole season and i want to know if this is the proper technique. Some people say to use your hips to pull your self around to turn i find that physically impossible and end up ruddering.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

KonVex said:


> Hello as you can see I am new to this forum. When i snowboard(goofy)i use my back foot to act like a rudder then use appropriate edge pressure to pull me around the turn. i have been boarding about 10 times this whole season and i want to know if this is the proper technique. Some people say to use your hips to pull your self around to turn i find that physically impossible and end up ruddering.


I think you're talking about skidding. If you used "appropriate edge pressure to pull you arround", you're prolly just skidding a lot during the end of your turn. Carving (only using lean) to turn the board is actually hard for beginners. This makes a thin line track and you need to balance real good on your toes and heels. Skidded turns are normally the turning you learn first...and as you become better, you can reduce the duration of each skid to link to the next turn. Usually ppl skid a lot heelside at first.

"Ruddering" (or snow slashing) is actually a pretty advanced technique and it's not that easy so I do as a beginner. You will know you are "ruddering" if you use your arms counter-roate the board in the opposite direction, more used in steeps and moguls and trees by some ppl. It enables fast edge switching without dwelling too much in the "in between turns state". Othen it's used to stop or deflect your board before you run into something too. Some ppl will even air the tail a little or something like a "hop turn".


----------



## KonVex (Feb 4, 2011)

rasmasyean said:


> I think you're talking about skidding. If you used "appropriate edge pressure to pull you arround", you're prolly just skidding a lot during the end of your turn. Carving (only using lean) to turn the board is actually hard for beginners. This makes a thin line track and you need to balance real good on your toes and heels. Skidded turns are normally the turning you learn first...and as you become better, you can reduce the duration of each skid to link to the next turn. Usually ppl skid a lot heelside at first.
> 
> "Ruddering" is actually a pretty advanced technique and it's not that easy so I do as a beginner. You will know you are "ruddering" if you use your arms counter-roate the board in the opposite direction, more used in steeps and moguls and trees by some ppl. It enables fast edge switching without dwelling too much in the "in between turn state". Othen it's used to stop or deflect your board before you run into something too.


yea..on blue trails or when i have a lot of speed sometimes i could feel my back foot lift off the snow


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmm....do you have a reverse cambe board by any chance?


----------



## KonVex (Feb 4, 2011)

rasmasyean said:


> hmmm....do you have a reverse cambe board by any chance?


I believe it is its a 2007 burton elite 147cm..i def know its a twin tip....not so sure about the reverse camber though. bought it used on ebay


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

That's pretty interesting. You must be putting a lot of weight on your front foot. It almost sounds like you're doing a nose-press (front wheelie) during your turns. Because if you are "hopping" a little, I'm sure you would realize that's what you're doing.


----------



## KonVex (Feb 4, 2011)

rasmasyean said:


> That's pretty interesting. You must be putting a lot of weight on your front foot. It almost sounds like you're doing a nose-press (front wheelie) during your turns. Because if you are "hopping" a little, I'm sure you would realize that's what you're doing.


my turning style is uncoventional to say the least....its pretty strange because i have most of my weight on my back foot.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> First, disregard the so called "advice" Ras fed you as it is utter nonsense. He is notorious for giving out horrible and incorrect "advice" as everyone on this site can attest to.
> 
> Using the back foot to initiate or rudder your turns is not a good way to snowboard well and is NOT an advanced technique. In fact, it is indicative of a very novice rider who has not really learned how to ride well.


You always claim it as "horrible advice" but I've shown many a video of ppl using these techniques in tough trails and variaous situations. And you always stick to what you perceive as "AASI proper techniques" as like some holy grail of snowboarding, yet I still have not seen any video of tough terrain being tackled by these "theoretical techniques". I know what you are talking about and accept your instructions as valid, but it's situational. And to this date, what I gather is that those teachings are for "teachning" (mostly to ppl who are not tackling tough terrain). But is not practical for all situations. Show me proof and I'll stop my "advance ruddering / counter-rotation advice". But telling all the Youtubers to stop posting their "improper boarding videos", I can't help!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> I think you're talking about skidding. If you used "appropriate edge pressure to pull you arround", you're prolly just skidding a lot during the end of your turn. Carving (only using lean) to turn the board is actually hard for beginners. This makes a thin line track and you need to balance real good on your toes and heels. Skidded turns are normally the turning you learn first...and as you become better, you can reduce the duration of each skid to link to the next turn. Usually ppl skid a lot heelside at first.
> 
> "Ruddering" (or snow slashing) is actually a pretty advanced technique and it's not that easy so I do as a beginner. You will know you are "ruddering" if you use your arms counter-roate the board in the opposite direction, more used in steeps and moguls and trees by some ppl. It enables fast edge switching without dwelling too much in the "in between turns state". Othen it's used to stop or deflect your board before you run into something too. Some ppl will even air the tail a little or something like a "hop turn".


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> You always claim it as "horrible advice" but I've shown many a video of ppl using these techniques in tough trails and variaous situations. And you always stick to what you perceive as "AASI proper techniques" as like some holy grail of snowboarding, yet I still have not seen any video of tough terrain being tackled by these "theoretical techniques". I know what you are talking about and accept your instructions as valid, but it's situational. And to this date, what I gather is that those teachings are for "teachning" (mostly to ppl who are not tackling tough terrain). But is not practical for all situations. Show me proof and I'll stop my "advance ruddering / counter-rotation advice". But telling all the Youtubers to stop posting their "improper boarding videos", I can't help!


You described a "billy goat" turn. If you're using them outside of an "oh shit" moment you're a god dammed joke or in your first year riding. They are NOT how you get down moguls or trees. Do you really think you can navigate a tree run in waist deep pow chucking your back leg around? Sorry buddy, physics don't work that way.

If that's how you want to ride then rock on and enjoy it but do try giving out technique advice here.


----------

